# Yooper Checking In



## Stacykins (Apr 26, 2011)

So I am not technically in the hobby yet, but soon will be! 

I can't wait to finally be able to keep bees! I adore honey bees. Once I finish moving to Escanaba next month, I'll be able to set everything up. I actually already have the hive and all the equipment ordered. In addition, I pre ordered a 3lb bee package of Minnesota Hygienic Bees (with queen of course!) to arrive a week or so after my move date. Everything will be set up for those awesome little social bugs to move in. I've buried myself in books and info. While I don't have a mentor (sad!) I am pretty sure I can get started on the right foot. In addition to them having fruit trees on the property to pollinate, there is plenty of alfalfa, big basswood trees, and I am also planting a few Diervilla lonicera for them, a shrub variety of honeysuckle that is native to Michigan and blooms from spring all through the summer and is a great nectar source for bees, butterflies, and hummingbirds. Originally I was just going to get mason bees. Their real purpose will be pollination of the fruit trees on the property. However, I have the time and money to commit to honey bees. I know I am not allergic to bees, which is a big plus. Actually, throughout my childhood people thought me odd because I could scoop a honey or bumblebee off a flower to take a closer look without getting stung. I have been stung by being silly and stepping on them barefoot when I had no idea they were underfoot, though! 

Glad to be here and absorb even more knowledge! I know the bees will teach me a lot, but I hope to learn as much as I can before they get here!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow. you are hooked deep!

I have some property near Cedar River I am planning to set up an apiary. I ice fish on Little Bay often and maybe mine wifey and I would meet you for lunch some winter.

Good Luck!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Stacy!


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome! 

Sevenmmm, the Little Bay de Noc did look like a great place to ice fish when I took a winter stroll in Ludington Park this past winter. Plenty of ice fishing houses out on the ice!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Welcome from a use to be Yuper (Llanse MI) Watch out for the bears there you'll need a good bear fence.
Clint


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 26, 2011)

Hadn't even thought of bears, since we have a ton of coyotes on and around the property and I focused on 'yote proofing my chicken coop. Now I'll have to research bear proofing the beehive and chooks.


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Welcome Stacykins! I always like to see yoopers on any forum I'm on. I went to MTU for <ahem> the better part of a decade, so I'm a little envious that you get to do your beeking up there. Congrats on your newest hobby. Ask questions, because there's a ton of knowledge on here. Couldn't ask for a better crowd.


----------

